# Outdoor Resorts



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Anyone here rent a space or own a space in Outdoor Resorts in Chokoloskee?

I’ve been kicking around the idea of getting a place there to park an RV and or rent it out. Looking for someone that might have personal experience/guidance in this.

Thanks.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

I am also interested. For sure will follow this.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

One of my neighbors recently bought an interior lot--it was over $100K and the monthly fees are over $500 (I think I recall correctly that's what he told me).


----------

